# How is this a turn-on??



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

We are arguing right now, (nothing terribly serious,) but I'm avoiding him & being very short in my answers.
As we get in bed last night he said that I am so sexy when I'm like this...
Huh??? 
I've been cold & blah with him & he told me it turns him on! He said he loves that 'edge' about me.
Can any man (or woman) help shed light on how this could be a sexy thing? I'm thoroughly confused! :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sometimes it feels good to be the only one able to tame a wild mare.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

He likes the pursuit?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

He doesn't like the emotional stuff? (Less emotional, more attracted/attractive, maybe)? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

karma*girl said:


> We are arguing right now, (nothing terribly serious,) but I'm avoiding him & being very short in my answers.
> As we get in bed last night he said that I am so sexy when I'm like this...
> Huh???
> I've been cold & blah with him & he told me it turns him on! He said he loves that 'edge' about me.
> ...


My H will do that to try and diffuse any fussing we might be doing... I'll be fussing about something and he'll tell me I'm so sexy when I'm angry. Depending on the circumstances, I either get more upset, or I start laughing.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sometimes it feels good to be the only one able to tame a wild mare.


Playing hard to get.....men go crazy for it...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol! Thanks guys
Men are so confusing sometimes. I am being totally distant so I guess it makes sense in terms of being 'hard to get' because right now he will not be 'getting' me & he knows it! Ha!
Guess that turns him on! -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> because right now he will not be 'getting' me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha, that's what YOU think.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahahaha....^^^ what's that supposed to mean???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Hahahaha....^^^ what's that supposed to mean???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It means it's not only men that are confusing... Plenty of women like angry sex!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

cold icy high maintenance? wow sign me up.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

"Sometimes it feels good to be the only one able to tame a wild mare."

If only ... ask me how it went for me to be the only one able to ride the thoroughbred Criterion. at 8 years old he was unable to be trained. after sinking a LOT of time and energy into him for two whole years and dealing with some pretty insane stuff (pulling entire fences out with his tie rope and running down the road with pieces of fence hanging from his face, bucking me off in the middle of a corn field because of a little dog that had been with us for miles when it went running after a rabbit, I could keep going) he was NEVER safe, trustworthy or fun. I was always on a defensive and could never relax and enjoy the ride. 

Eventually he broke someone's pelvis when that person was simply trying to mount and he ended up being euthanized. 

..."the only one able to tame a wild mare." is a fantasy and one you don't want to try to live. it is NOT worth it.

Karma Girl: be yourself. Don't be the wild mare. ;-)


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My trail horse was untrained at 6 years and I have the scars to prove it. Admittedly he's a gelding though.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeez, guys, I'm not a wild beast!

Normally I'm very warm & loving, but if I am not treated right, I turn-off...(that is, after trying to talk it out, but with no effort from him to make amends, except to say how sexy I am, trying to soften me up..he even asked if I wanted to have sex? I said sure, but not with YOU! 

Maybe it's because I'm usually a happy person to be around, he finds the change interesting?

I do know that until we get on the same page, I can't be sexual with him. 

Some women can do that, but not I.

Doing that, to me, is the equivalent of accepting & condoning his negative behavior.

However, when we are good, I love to be tossed around & man-handled..BUT I have to trust him first, to be comfortable with that.

But I also LOVE make-up sex~ we'll see how long it takes for him to take the initiative & come to ME this time! 
(It's almost always me that comes to him first to work things out.)
Not this time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

mina said:


> "Sometimes it feels good to be the only one able to tame a wild mare."
> 
> If only ... ask me how it went for me to be the only one able to ride the thoroughbred Criterion. at 8 years old he was unable to be trained. after sinking a LOT of time and energy into him for two whole years and dealing with some pretty insane stuff (pulling entire fences out with his tie rope and running down the road with pieces of fence hanging from his face, bucking me off in the middle of a corn field because of a little dog that had been with us for miles when it went running after a rabbit, I could keep going) he was NEVER safe, trustworthy or fun. I was always on a defensive and could never relax and enjoy the ride.
> 
> ...


no no no, the horse was soooooo misunderstood, i take horses like that and yes they become great horses.

I took a mare from a dealer because she just couldn't sell her, she'd already broken a girls arm breaking free, spooked on the road, was very unsafe bolted/kicked, bited up to the nines as no breaks.

i could ride her bare back no bridal by the end even jumping, no breaking free, she trusted me, very safe in the stable and out.

Have you never heard of monty roberts or clinton anderson, even parelli.

Clinton Anderson and Mindy! - YouTube

Downunder Horsemanship

see people just don't do enough ground work and i mean on the ground, my horse from a yearling i started her, she plays with me and a huge ball we have a great time, if i sit she will come lay with me, she follows where ever i go.

no fantasy, reality.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...and let me tell you, it's not hard to do!
He can just be lazy sometimes. 
I'm easy- treat me right, I treat you right. 
We are adults & have been together for 19 years, so he knows what to do to treat me well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

...oookay, I just responded to WorkingOnMe, but his comment disappeared, so I apologize if my last comment makes little sense!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry, I deleted. I thought I was getting too off topic. I do hope he figures you out soon and gets off his azz. Sounds like it will be worth it!


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you!  

I hope so too, I'm always worth it, if he'd just wake up!! :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I will create a "how to train the wild mare" thread separately. LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh hell I LOVE it when wifey is p-ssed! It's so cute and adorable yet frightening at the same time! And when I end up snickering or laughing she gets even more p-ssed which is EVEN MORE cute! lol And once we get physical too oh that PASSION! :smthumbup:

Heh, nowadays it's... meh


----------



## Ange Barnes (Aug 13, 2012)

Call it an adrenalin rush!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

karma*girl said:


> Jeez, guys, I'm not a wild beast!
> 
> Normally I'm very warm & loving, but if I am not treated right, I turn-off...(that is, after trying to talk it out, but with no effort from him to make amends, except to say how sexy I am, trying to soften me up..he even asked if I wanted to have sex? I said sure, but not with YOU!
> 
> ...


Seems you missed it last night.


----------



## Ange Barnes (Aug 13, 2012)

If you don't feel it, don't do it! Explain to him this is not the page you want to be on.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Karma,
I am going to do the best I can at threading the needle here. 

My W is difficult - mostly in a humorous way - but still - difficult is the right descriptor. And as part of that she has an EDGE to her. She just does. 

We were watching West Wing and Josh's ex-GF punches him in the arm - hard. And he says - rule number 3 (he just offered her a job in the white house - and these are rules of employment) is you can't punch me. So she punches him and after he says that - I grab the remote and hit "pause". I now stare pointedly at my W (who believes that F to M violence is perfectly acceptable - in fact - frankly I think she perceives it as proper) as I begin to tilt my head in that universal (well how can you argue with (Josh) that) manner she punches me in the arm - HARD - and says "push play". I just laughed as I pushed "play". 

So ummm - she has an edge - a killer sense of humor - a mildly violent persona and a slightly cooler "affect". What could POSSIBLY be hotter than that? 

One - it means there is some level of - for lack of a better word - resistance. Two there is some level of mild violence (mainly I am on the receiving end - expect for when I am able to spank her - which is not an easy thing), and three she is killer funny in kind of a lightly bltchy way. 

Sorry - but there is no hotter combo. As for me - I have the sense of humor down cold. The rest of it - in reverse - not so much. So the basic deal is - she wants me - because she loves to please me - this is the "teddy bear" effect. Amplified by a solid W2 every year. 

She wants me - because she loves me. I want her - because she is hot. That said, lightly bltchy is only a half step from being a full throttle bltch. When that happens - sometimes both of us suffer a diminished quality of life for a while. 




karma*girl said:


> We are arguing right now, (nothing terribly serious,) but I'm avoiding him & being very short in my answers.
> As we get in bed last night he said that I am so sexy when I'm like this...
> Huh???
> I've been cold & blah with him & he told me it turns him on! He said he loves that 'edge' about me.
> ...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

as I guy I have pulled it on my wife but really I was just horny and want a grudge fu*k.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

karma*girl;983730
Normally I'm very warm & loving said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/size]


A lot of people are unaware that they express their negative feelings with much greater intensity than their positive feelings. But their partners are well aware of this. 

Almost everyone likes having their partner have strong feelings toward them. Although we would probably prefer strong positive feelings, many of us don't have that option. We may prefer weak positive feelings over strong negative feelings, but we prefer either over no feelings.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife turns me on 24 hours a day regardless of what she is wearing, hair done or not done, makeup or no makeup and during friendly and fighting days. It's not what she looks like, but rather who she is and what she means to me. 

Perhaps your husband feels the same way about you.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well let me answer your question with another question...


Are you still running around the house naked?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> cold icy high maintenance? wow sign me up.


Thought you had a franchise already.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Thought you had a franchise already.


Kinda, yeah. A little different though. Not someone who just lays there like they're dead. More like someone who's trying to kill me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Kinda, yeah. A little different though. Not someone who just lays there like they're dead. More like someone who's trying to kill me.


I suppose then it would be your turn to lay there like you're dead.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the insight! Thanks guys!!
CoGuy- when he's not being a crap head, yes I'm naked so much more!

But I grab my clothes & move to another room when I'm irritated with him.

As an addition to this story- I wound up trying the 'have sex first, before you actually make -up' idea & strangely enough, it worked
It sucked though because I was the one who, in my sleep, grabbed HIM & just pulled him close...but nothing sexuall at all- then, after he woke up, he started getting touchy-feely & in my sleepy-stupor, I took the bait & gave in. Damn! I folded like a cheap suit! :O ha...

Basically during his seducing of me, I told him I have no resistance to him & find it very difficult to push him away, in that position, I literally cannot say no..he got me going too far to stop!
And then I told him I hated him at the same time.  
I wondered if he thought I was a total pushover for giving in- I don't like giving in!!
But right after, he told me everything I needed to hear & things became SO much better...we've never woken up at 3am to settle an argument before! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

So many marriage issues would be cured with naked sl*ttiness. Glad you guys worked it out. 

You're a good catch KG


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol, thank you, thank you! I try! 

*note to self: when po'd, just jump him, trouble shall diffuse...hehe..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

karma*girl said:


> Lol, thank you, thank you! I try!
> 
> *note to self: when po'd, just jump him, trouble shall diffuse...hehe..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've said it before and I'll say it again. A sexually satisfied man will move mountains for his lady.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

It's crazy how long it has taken in life to realize that fact! I suspect many other women live oblivious to this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Love the insight! Thanks guys!!
> CoGuy- when he's not being a crap head, yes I'm naked so much more!
> 
> But I grab my clothes & move to another room when I'm irritated with him.
> ...


I KNEW it! I'm always right...


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Hahaha....DAMN You! 
...the next day, I thought of what u said & had to laugh!
(& If you had someone doing to you what he was doing to me, you'd understand, haha!)
I'm such a schmuck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

